# Too depressed to read



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I love to read, but I'm having a horrible time with depression right now and can't focus on any  book.  It was once my refuge.  I was going to review a book for someone here, but I'm not able to do it now.  Hopefully sometime soon.  Ironically, reading was to be a therapy for me.  Now, I can't even focus.
'

To all of you, I'll see you later and have wonderful holidays!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I hope you feel better soon, Rhonda.  The holiday season can be tough for lots of people.  Hang in there.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

How about something light and fun, like Wodehouse's "Jeeves" stories? (And they're in the public domain, so you can find lots of free e-book versions.  )


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Holidays and short cold days do affect the mood. Take a break and walk around the mall if it is too cold outside. Hope you will get soon in high spirits, Rhonda. Wish you all the best.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

When my husband died I was unable to read for enjoyment for years, just could not focus and immerse myself into the book. That is when I expanded my love for movies, I was able to lose myself in the story with them. He died 13 years ago and I did not start really getting back into reading until I got my K2.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Rhonda, I hope you feel better soon. Depression is a hard beast to defeat, but I wish for you to fight and win. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

As someone who regularly struggles with depression and its consequences, I wish you all the best and hope things even out soon.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

my go to books when i'm feeling down are the Robert Fulghum essays.  the essays are short enough that even with my barest attention span i could handle them.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Rhonda, I am thinking of you and sending positive energy. Some things that help me when I deal with depression are exercise, meditation and yoga, gardening and spending time outside, and audio books. I hope you find what you need to get though this tough time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> How about something light and fun, like Wodehouse's "Jeeves" stories? (And they're in the public domain, so you can find lots of free e-book versions.  )


I was gonna make this exact same suggestion! As one of the back covers says, "It is impossible to be unhappy while reading Jeeves!". 

Then there's always The Marx Brothers or Looney Tunes. I recommend this one...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Some days, my friend, the dragon just wins.

Hang in there and take it one day (or sometimes one hour) at a time.

You have many friends here for support if you need us.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

A friend of mine told me that when life gets her down she makes herself sing Christmas Carols.  It works for her and my husband too.  Praying works for me.  I learned though that no advice works for every person.  Just try to be kind to and forgiving of yourself.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon Rhonda. Maybe watch some cheerful movies? And if the depression lasts too long, I'd check in with your doctor. Sometimes it's hard to get through things on your own and a little prescription can work wonders. <Hugs>


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

take a break from reading, it's not against the law. When I need to feel better and am too restless to read I break out my old music and dance, even if it's by myself.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Rhonda, 
I'm glad you shared your feelings here on KB. I'm assuming the RN behind your name stands for Registered Nurse. If so, you know all the usual advice and instructions to fight off the blues. For me, the winter months were always tough when the days got shorter, so I bought me a grow lightbulb and put it in my favorite lamp. The extra rays help me fight the SAD~Seasonal Affective Disorder.

Try to remember what used to make you happy and relive those experiences. If nothing seems to help, get some Rx assistance. When my parents divorced after 43 years, I couldn't stop crying. Three months of Rx did the trick. The first time I laughed after months of sadness, my husband made mention of the sound of my laugh being missed. (I kinda cackle like a witch with tonsillitis.)

Be of good cheer, Rhonda. Obviously, the KBers care about you and I'm sure you're surrounded by many others who love you. Be gentle to yourself. You are loved.

Meb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Rhonda, sending you great big cyber hugs. I've had rough patches too (filed for divorce 7/10 from abusive/alcoholic husband) and I couldn't have made it through w/out the love & support of my family & friends. And my virtual friends here on KB. There are lots of caring folks here. So glad you reached out. Please keep doing that. We are here for you.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Christmas lights always cheer me up so I went out on the great wide web and found a Christmas light avatar just for you to look at.   Please know that I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

How frustrating.  Life can be tough sometime.  Take care of yourself - hope things look up soon.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have struggled with depression all my life and when my mom died last month it hit me HARD! At first I was unable to focus on any book but then I made myself sit and read and now I have been reading even more because it is an escape for me. I have been having a HORRID time sleeping since her accident so I have been finding myself up at all times of the night reading, 1:35 am and look where I am at... If you need someone to vent to please feel free to message me. I truly hope you get to feeling better again soon.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> I love to read, but I'm having a horrible time with depression right now and can't focus on any book. It was once my refuge. I was going to review a book for someone here, but I'm not able to do it now. Hopefully sometime soon. Ironically, reading was to be a therapy for me. Now, I can't even focus.
> '
> 
> To all of you, I'll see you later and have wonderful holidays!


I'm sorry you're going through a painful time right now. My advice to you is keep busy, don't force yourself to read if you can't focus right now but do take in a movie, try going to a restaurant to treat yourself for a meal (regardless of whether you're alone or with company) but do force yourself to do something different. In other words keep active and pamper yourself, this is the time you really need it.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I see you have a kitty as your avatar. Sometimes I wake up in a bad mood, and my kitty Milo will make me feel better. Something about him purring EVERY time I touch him. He's such a happy (and naughty) fellow - he greets everyone who comes to the door. I hope your kitty brings you similar pleasure.

If you'd like to read a lighthearted Wizard of Oz book, PM me and I'll gift you one.

Good luck.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon, Rhonda. ((hugs))


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Rhonda.  Everyone here has said everything I could say but I just wanted to to extend my care and support.  When I'm feeling depressed the best thing I can do is get out and move around and especially doing something for someone else.  Of course if you are a nurse, you are probably already doing that.

I hope this black cloud is soon a thing of the past for you.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Hang in there Rhonda!! Put down the Kindle and try a movie or music. There's definitively something out there that will cheer you up - find it!!!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

louiseb said:


> When my husband died I was unable to read for enjoyment for years, just could not focus and immerse myself into the book.


I went through that too when my partner died. It's been 3 and a half years and the last year or so I've been reading more. Audio books are what helped me. I would find something to do that kept my hands busy -- sewing, knitting, sorting through drawers and cupboards -- and listen to audio books. It helped a lot.

I wish you well -- depression is brutal and this time of year does not help.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel for you Rhonda, it's horrible when your head just isnt your own and you cant live inside it. 
Dont feel bad about not being able to concentrate on a book - sometimes you just have to accept that and not punish yourself by thinking it's something you should do and therefore make yourself feel worse. 
Sometimes the demon's win for a while, but when you hit bottom, there's only one way to go - up! 
Have a big cyber hug and well done for sharing your feelings. 
kindest regards, 
Grace x


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

To all of you, thank you for your replies.  I've been on this roller coaster for 3 years now and I do take meds and see an MD about it.  Nothing really seems to work.  Anyway, I don't want to be a wet blanket on Christmas.  But thank you all and Merry Christmas!


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

Sorry you're feeling badly.  Sometimes when I'm feeling depressed, I go for a long walk out in the sunshine - takes the edge off it. 
You mentioned being on a roller coaster.  Have you had your thyroid checked out?  You may possibly have "subclinincal" hypothyroidism - blood tests showing within normal range but still having symptoms of hypothyroidism. It can make you feel like a sputtering engine - physically, mentally, and emotionally.  

Hope you feel better soon.
Sending lots of positive vibrations and energy your way.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Rhonda,
Good to hear from you. Don't worry about being a wet blanket, since we're all in this thing together...this thing called LIFE.

I hope you watched the cartoons The Hooded Claw sent. My husband, grandson (6), and I watched them while eating breakfast. These are the cartoons we watched as kids. The grandson laughed AT us, not with us. Pixar they ain't.

The Lyle Lovett tape that DYB posted touches home for me, because I went to school with his cousins, the  Kleins in big Tomball, Texas. Lyle was the Parade Marshall in our Christmas parade one year. As he went by he stared at me and I stared at him. I told my husband, " I know him!" My husband rolled his eyes and said, "I guess so, that's Lyle Lovett." I had to tell my hubby that I knew Lyle as a little boy. His pictures are all around town here. He's our claim to fame.

Gotta do dishes...yuck.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> I love to read, but I'm having a horrible time with depression right now and can't focus on any book. It was once my refuge. I was going to review a book for someone here, but I'm not able to do it now. Hopefully sometime soon. Ironically, reading was to be a therapy for me. Now, I can't even focus.
> '
> 
> To all of you, I'll see you later and have wonderful holidays!


I hope you feel better soon. I'm bipolar and prone to severe depression myself, and when I'm that low I can't concentrate enough to read so I know where you're coming from. Wishing you well.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Best wishes to you, Rhonda. Perhaps some short stories will ease you back into reading when you're feeling better.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

So sorry you feel bad, Rhonda. I've suffered with depression most of my life so I can understand how hard it is to focus on things, even things you love and enjoy doing. As a writer, when I'm in a really depressed state I just cannot focus on writing, or indeed anything. But sometimes listening to music usually helps me or even trying to read inspirational books about how others got through the tough times. Watching a movie or some TV is good too. Just don't dwell on the fact that you can't focus. 

Hope you feel better soon.

Hugs,
Marie


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm adding my good wishes to you. You are loved here.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Am sending you hugs and shedloads of positive vibes.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> Best wishes to you, Rhonda. Perhaps some short stories will ease you back into reading when you're feeling better.


That's a terrific idea. Amazon's free app today has the Charlie Brown Christmas story and it's interactive. You can choose to read it yourself or have it read to you. It brought a smile to my face this morning and fond childhood memories.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't worry about being a wet blanket. This is a tough time of year for a lot of people, for various reasons. If you're depressed, you're depressed, and it's not like you're choosing it. If there is one thing depression isn't, it's not exactly a respecter of the holidays, and anyone who has been there knows it.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I was gonna make this exact same suggestion! As one of the back covers says, "It is impossible to be unhappy while reading Jeeves!".
> 
> Then there's always The Marx Brothers or Looney Tunes. I recommend this one...


Fantastic!!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Fantastic!!!!


oh, good, you're smiling.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Rita said:


> Christmas lights always cheer me up so I went out on the great wide web and found a Christmas light avatar just for you to look at.  Please know that I'll be praying for you.


That's a lovely thought (and cool avatar). 

I've have a history with depression and as you'd know find it all a bit _ordinary _ 

Try and focus on the things that will take your mind off it or put a smile back on your face. My first port of call when I'm getting bogged down is to listen to some upbeat music.


----------

